# Puerto de Mazarron shops and bus service



## emjeast (May 18, 2010)

i thought I would ask this question to people who live in Puerto de Mazarron as you will know more than holidaymakers!

We are going on holiday to Puerto de Mazarron in a few weeks and I was firstly wondering what supermarkets there are in the town and how late they stay open. I ask as our flight gets in at 21.00 and apart from opencor - of whcih there dont appear to be any in the Murcia region - I can't think of anywhere else that opens late where we can buy supplies such as wine, milk and a snack for the evening we arrive so are there any late opening shops in the town or nearby or even between there and Murcia airport that we may be able to purchase such items?

Also, our house is around a 40 min walk into the centre, although we would be happy to do this most nights we may want to sometimes not so is there a good bus service from the El Alamillo area to the centre / puerto?

Are taxis also relatively cheap as we would probably get one back on the nights we went out?

Thanks!


----------

